# Any prior MK2 TT RS owners?



## milo (Feb 19, 2002)

I'm just wondering how many are previous TT RS owners? I had 2013 TT RS but sold it for a Alfa Romeo 4C Launch Edition but missing the 5 cylinder and awd of the TT RS. :thumbup: What are you guys getting rid of to get the TT RS?


----------



## TURBOTOM_ (Apr 22, 2014)

milo said:


> I'm just wondering how many are previous TT RS owners? I had 2013 TT RS but sold it for a Alfa Romeo 4C Launch Edition but missing the 5 cylinder and awd of the TT RS. :thumbup: What are you guys getting rid of to get the TT RS?



Had a 2013 for almost 4 years. my 2018 TT RS is on the boat and should be in my garage by july 23.


----------



## m3cosmos (Apr 28, 2011)

I wasn't a fan of the driving dynamics on the MK2 and went with R8 afterwards. I'm going to give the MK3 a try and hope I don't feel the same way again and itch for the R8 again. This is a horrible hobby. Way too much $$:facepalm:


----------



## mremg (May 10, 2015)

m3cosmos said:


> I wasn't a fan of the driving dynamics on the MK2 and went with R8 afterwards. I'm going to give the MK3 a try and hope I don't feel the same way again and itch for the R8 again. This is a horrible hobby. Way too much $$:facepalm:


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

*Interesting*



m3cosmos said:


> I wasn't a fan of the driving dynamics on the MK2 and went with R8 afterwards. I'm going to give the MK3 a try and hope I don't feel the same way again and itch for the R8 again. This is a horrible hobby. Way too much $$:facepalm:


My doctor got an R8 and traded it in on a TTRS. He thought the TTRS was almost as fast and was a far better daily driver.


----------



## m3cosmos (Apr 28, 2011)

Vegas-RoadsTTer said:


> My doctor got an R8 and traded it in on a TTRS. He thought the TTRS was almost as fast and was a far better daily driver.


Agreed, compared to the V8 however in the twisty the TT's front end push doesn't come close to the mid engine balance. 

I test drove a 2017 R8 and I doubt the TT can match that performance. For the price the TTRS I'm hoping for 80% of the performance at 40% of the cost. Both have good interiors but the TT is a smaller version daily drivable version with shorter doors


----------



## mremg (May 10, 2015)

m3cosmos said:


> Agreed, compared to the V8 however in the twisty the TT's front end push doesn't come close to the mid engine balance.
> 
> I test drove a 2017 R8 and I doubt the TT can match that performance. For the price the TTRS I'm hoping for 80% of the performance at 40% of the cost. Both have good interiors but the TT is a smaller version daily drivable version with shorter doors


I'm curious - is the GT4 a weekender? Tbh I would be perfectly happy with Mk1 Audi R8 with a V10 and 6-speed, but way out of my range.


----------



## McTTRS (Jun 20, 2017)

TURBOTOM_ said:


> Had a 2013 for almost 4 years. my 2018 TT RS is on the boat and should be in my garage by july 23.


Mine has been on the dock on port hold for 3 weeks with little certainty when it will be actually delivered. Is there anything in particular that suggests that you will have yours delivered on July 23rd?


----------



## m3cosmos (Apr 28, 2011)

mremg said:


> I'm curious - is the GT4 a weekender? Tbh I would be perfectly happy with Mk1 Audi R8 with a V10 and 6-speed, but way out of my range.


Of course. Younger years I would consider daily driving a GT4 but I would also commute my motorcycle. Today, I'd rather drive a new Panamera or something equivalent with ultimate comfort with terrific driving feel.

the 2018TTRS will be my 2nd commuter car. When I get bored I'd just trade up with the GT4 for a new R8 or new GT3. To speak the truth it's better to drive the ultimate incognito car than something flashy to be keyed and etc. My decision on the TTRS is because on the public roads it's feel like a supercar without the supercar headaches and attention. The only thing that may rival this would be the M2cs with the added power.


----------



## mremg (May 10, 2015)

m3cosmos said:


> Of course. Younger years I would consider daily driving a GT4 but I would also commute my motorcycle. Today, I'd rather drive a new Panamera or something equivalent with ultimate comfort with terrific driving feel.
> 
> the 2018TTRS will be my 2nd commuter car. When I get bored I'd just trade up with the GT4 for a new R8 or new GT3. To speak the truth it's better to drive the ultimate incognito car than something flashy to be keyed and etc. My decision on the TTRS is because on the public roads it's feel like a supercar without the supercar headaches and attention. The only thing that may rival this would be the M2cs with the added power.


What's your 1st commuter car? M3? I get what you mean by TTRS being incognito. Even most Audi drivers don't know much about it and think it's yet another TT.

Anyways, sounds like you're living the dream! :thumbup:


----------



## m3cosmos (Apr 28, 2011)

mremg said:


> What's your 1st commuter car? M3?


Sorry, going off topic with the op. I had a F80 and didn't like it as a daily and went with a Macan GTS. The Macan is more useable especially for the snow but the new Sport Turismo is very tempting with room, comfort, quality, and great drive. I just find the whole line up a tad overpriced and still thinking about upgrading.


----------



## TURBOTOM_ (Apr 22, 2014)

McTTRS said:


> Mine has been on the dock on port hold for 3 weeks with little certainty when it will be actually delivered. Is there anything in particular that suggests that you will have yours delivered on July 23rd?



Its on the boat and will arrive at the the port july 7th. Dealer says it takes about 2 weeks from that date.


----------

